
Australia’s first large scale solar garden – city dwellers of the world, unite - guerby
https://www.pv-magazine-australia.com/2020/09/04/australias-first-large-scale-solar-garden-city-dwellers-of-the-world-unite/
======
eucryphia
And get their power cheaper by forcing poor people to subsidise their solar
panels, subsidise the running of extra power lines to these installations, pay
twice as much for their power and pay more for products because power prices
have doubled.

